# GT: Game 5 Clippers vs Mavericks 11/8



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







vs








Los Angeles Clipper(3-1) vs Dallas Mavericks(0-3)

WHEN: Wendsday, November 8th at 7:30 PM PST and 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 102-89 Win Over Blazers 
Mavericks Last Game: 107-104 Loss vs Warriors 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Mavericks Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Terry | Greg Buckner | Jerry Stackhouse | Dirk Nowitzki | DeSagna Diop

Mavericks Key Reserves







|







|








Devin Harris | Austin Croshere | Erick Dampier

Q's Quote:
"Mavericks are the defending Western Conference Champions, but they are yet to win a game on the new season, and with Josh Howard out, people have to be thinking the Clippers will be able to go to 4-1 and force the Mavericks to an 0-4 and record. But hold up, before you think about writing it off as an easy win for the Clippers, sit back and think. Are you really sure Dirk Nowitzki will let this team to go off to an 0-4 start, unless they are tanking to get Greg Oden? I don't, and I'm a Clippers fan. The Mavericks will come out, fired up, just like the Suns did on the Clippers opening night, and the Clippers have to make sure they don't fall asleep on them."

Q's Keys To The Game:

Pound the ball into Elton Brand. Sure the man is off to a slow start(15/8), but by pounding the ball inside, Clippers might get Dirk into foul trouble, leaving Jason Terry as the only real threat on the court for most of the time. 
Put Ross on Terry and keep it that way. If my projected starting units are right, then Ross should be able to contain Terry, while Cassell won't have to worry much with Buckner.
Rebounds will determine the winner. If Clippers allow the Mavericks to get many 2nd chance points or vice-versa, expect that to determine who will win the match.

Q's Prediciton: Clippers win 102-97
Q's Prediction Record: 3-1*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What the hell is up with the Mavs? They have been sucking big time lately. The Clippers should win because of this and it doesn't help the Mavs that Howard is out and will miss the game.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

I have to say I'm a bit worried about this one. The Mavs coming in winless makes them as dangerous as a wounded. But I'm loving the balanced attack the Clippers are exhibiting, Brand is due, and the defense has been solid in our three wins (Tim Thomas has been a HUGE upgrade over that soft Euro Radmanovic). I think we'll pull out a close one, but it should be a heavily contested game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diop, Stack, and Buckner don't really scare me on offense. The defense seems rather simply. Stick Ross on Terry and Brand on Dirk. Heck even Maggette or TT could start based on the matchups.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Didn't Terry get ejected last game?

Clips must play the inside on offense. Mavs haven't been able to stop anyone inside. I'd like to see that passing/team game the Clips played against the Suns.

I say run as many players at Dirk as possible early. Livingston may be able to bother Dirk. Crack out Singleton. Make it hard for Dirk from the get go and make the other players beat the Clips.

Clips should play up their size advantage.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Watch Dunleavy put Kamen on Dirk in the last few mintures if it is a close game...... :whatever:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

One thing is, SINGLETON had BETTER get minutes in this game. Hes the only Clipper who has ever had prolonged success guarding Dirk. 

But still, I predict loss here. Not on the Clippers...but just for the fact, i cant see Dallas starting out 0-4. They are going to be super hungry...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I worried about the 'hunger' of the Mavs when the Warriors went down to Dallas. I'll tell you what; this team just doesn't feel like the same Mavericks team. I know I only watched the last game vs. Golden State, but there isn't the same urgency to play as hard as they did last year. They appear to have problems scoring the ball, too.



universal! said:


> Didn't Terry get ejected last game?


Terry _did _get ejected last game, as did Avery Johnson. Also, Josh Howard got hurt--really bad ankle sprain (I'm sure that's already been covered). 

I'll be in my nosebleeds for this one....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if the Mavs play like they are capable of, and the Clippers play and shoot like they have been the last couple games, the Mavs will win.....that said...if the Clippers shoot reasonably well and knock down a couple of 3s, and of course give Elton some looks, the Clippers will win...
and can James or Korolev pleeeease get some damn minutes!!!!!! maybe when TT is not playing well or something cmon....

GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> and can James or Korolev pleeeease get some damn minutes!!!!!! maybe when TT is not playing well or something cmon....


Hmm, i just asked Dunleavy about this, he said "HELL NO!"


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Terry, Harris, Stackhouse, Nowitzki, and Dampier


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dampier wins the tip.

Darris drives and misses the runner.

Kaman has a good post move but he misses.

Dirk drives and misses, Kaman grabs the rebound.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman posts up again and misses.

Stack hits a jumper.

Brand misses but Mobley gets and gives it to Cassell who finds Kaman for the easy layup!

Terry hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses (got hacked) but Brand gets and gets fouled.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

3 second violation on Dallas.

Cassell misses a pull up but Terry pulls up and scores.

MObley posts up and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Harris misses a long 2.

Dirk picks up a foul on Brand, non-shooting.

Another foul on a Mav, non-shooting.

Kaman hits a fade away.

Stack makes an open jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley posts up again and scores.

Dirk drives and hits a jumper.

Foul on Harris.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 13-15.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand posts up but misses.

Terry gets fouled on the shot?!?!?????

Terry makes both FT's.

Kaman posts up and misses. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Harris misses but Damp gets it scores, and gets fouled.

He makes the FT.

Kaman gets stripped.

Dirk throws it away luckily.

Mobley misses, Kaman gets and misses.

Come on Kaman get your act together, or at least your shot.

Hey the actor from the Green Mile is at the game again. I guess he is a fan.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great Kaman, foul Dirk....

Dirk makes both FT's.

Brand throws it away.

Terry hits a 3.

It is going to be a long day.

Screw this, Clippers don't want to play again. It isn't hard.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

kaman three fouls :curse: 

Paul Davis in

maggette fouled after holding the ball, not passing, and driving the lane and got fouled. in other words, vintage maggette.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Dallas misses a 3, rebounds, misses another 3, and still score

Clippers need to box out


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

clips do good on defense then turn over on the fastbreak.

lol its gunna be a long game


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

clippers only 11 points behind now


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

clippers make a free throw (30-39)

mavs turn it over by a bad pass by johnson


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Dirk airballs within the key (new ball :whoknows

32-39


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

mobley strips dirk and missed and fouled on fastbreak.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

singleton gunna come off bench :banana: 

dirk makes a shot

34-41

if they keep chippin at the lead like this i expect a W


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

quote of the game by smith "they pay dampier to tip those balls out"

clips still need to box out and play some interior D


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

dirk gets makes a runner and gets fouled


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

43-50

both teams are having bad shooting nights statistically


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

ross called on a bad offensive foul and both teams are making easy shots within 12 feet of the basket.

53-56

come on clips


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

haha

cassell makes jumper 57-56

:woot:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

cassell fouled on the fastbreak and makes 1 of 2 free throws

58-56

Dallas needs to have better transition D if they want to win


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Cassell has the swagger and makes another jumper

60-56


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

brand made an aggresive slashing play, scores, and misses free throw

64-59

sorry if i cant get the whole game in. im on youtube AIM and my pc is in a different room than my tv


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

a brand miss, a q ross rebound and make

66-59


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I wanna win this game the most out of all the games so far.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

dallas makes two free throws

mobley misses a lay up

66-61


the clippers have had a small lineup this whole quarter thus far and it looks like it is paying off. everybody is playing better basketball and the clippers are getting the rebounds now.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

mobley makes a jumper while Lawler/Smith are interviewing Michael Clarke Duncan who is providing his own analysis.

71-63

Dallas looks like a really uninspired team out there but i expect them to show up in the 4th because of the avery johnson factor


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clips only have a 7 point lead going into the 4th, we need to win this game no matter what.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

wow a much better quarter all around by the clippers despite a bad livy moment. the quarter started with the clips behind seven and now they are up seven. Dallas on the other hand had a few nice shots even though Dirk went with only 1 FG the whole entire quarter. their play however has fallen dramatically.

those of you who are watching Lost are missing a good game here


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

terry makes a jumper

maggette tripped, kaman misses and singleton cant make the put back

73-68


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

cassell and TT make their jumpers

77-68 :banana: 

jason terry is playing better and shooting better


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i gotta go folks. tell me how the clips do the rest of the game plz


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Terry misses the 1st free throw, but hits the second..

79-75 Clippers


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Maggete Blows a lay up at the other end
The ball is loose and it's a foul on buckner
Terry misses a 3, 

Shooting foul on Harris, Sam will shoot 2.

He hits the first, he hits the second.

81-75 Clippers


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Buckner gets a dunk... but Ross answers with a 17 footer. 83-77 Clipper lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Nowitzki makes a shot... 83-79

Mobley drives to the hoop and scores, 85-79

Terry misses a layup, thomas rebounds.

LAC time out after foul on buckner


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Mobley hits a shot after the time out. 87-79 Clips
Stackhouse misses.

Harris hits a running jumper 81-87 Clips lead

Maggette misses a shot

Thomas rebounds and scores, 89-81 Clippers!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, Dallas takes a 20 second time out.

We need this win, because this win means we don't take crap from any team. :curse: 

Oh yeah, I hope New Orleans goes undefeated until Sunday, and then loses too. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Where's Weasal?

Lol, must be dissappointed when you stopped doing the game thread.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Cassell with a steal!

Fouled by Nowitzki on the shot.

Sam hits both free throws, Clippers up 91-81

Terry comes back, and hits a running jumper, 91-83


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Elton drives to the hoop for a layup, 93-83

Dampiar misses a lay up and Sam hits a shot. 95-83 Clippers. :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sam commits a foul with 2:20 to play..

Clippers still up 12


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Cassell misses a 3, but Brand rebounds and draws a foul.

He hits the first.

Dallas doing some rotations, Croshere comes off the bench for dampier.

Brand hits the second.

97-83 Clippers lead.

Mobley steals the ball from Terry, passes to brand who draws another foul..

He misses both..

It's livvy time!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Blah... Johnson hits a 12 footer...

elton the other way misses.

MAGS REBOUNDS AGAIN!!! and scores.

What's that, 10 rebounds for maggette?

Johnson comes the other way and misses a layup. Brand rebounds.

Mobley goes for the shot and is fouled by buckner. 

Mobley hits both and the Clippers are up 101 - 85... with 33 seconds left.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Stop with the fouling already... anyway Singleton scores for the first time this season on the free throw off the foul of George. :banana: 

He hits the second and Deaven george misses the 3 pointer CLIPPERS WIN!!!

Final
Clippers 103
Mavericks 85

Oh yeah, Maggette totaled 12 rebounds.


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

That's it, my son's name will be CUTTINO


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

With the Laker's loss tonight, it's official, we're at the top of the Pacific! :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> Where's Weasal?
> 
> Lol, must be dissappointed when you stopped doing the game thread.



I got pissed off by the way the Clippers were playing being down 14. So I went out to cool off and watched the rest of the game and since the Clippers were winning I decided not to post thinking it was related. (I am a bit superstitious). Big ups to Mobley! He needed a game like this one.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Pretty much everybody played well tonight, except Brand and Thomas who played okay, and Kaman who sucked. Davis and Singleton didn't get enough time to really gauge how well they played...

I'm just glad that the Mobley and Livingston haters will probably be shutting up for a while. And that the stupid Mavericks fans sitting next to me went home sad.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i didnt catch the game tonight  damn seemed like an exciting game...wow the mavs 0-4 

damn we are on a roll cant wait to see the next game Cuttino with 28?

:clap: :cheers:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Mobley did a damn fine job guarding Dirk.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i didnt watch the game....but...10 pts 3 assists for Livingston thats fine and dandy but ....whats gonna happen when Sam retires...i mean hes giving us 37 minutes a game...and alot of points still...im sure hes not gonna be able to do this much longer...do you guys think having Livingston as our "Point Guard" will keep us among the upper echelon of teams in the West?....i dont know....we will see...but i just dont want to see the day that Sam retires...what can happen to this franchise is scary...i dont think Livingston is fit for a starter but eh.....and you can tell Dunleavy thought so too after starting him the first game and none after...so who knows...i wish our team the best...and especially Livingston...its all on him after Sam retires.....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, this win ill remember for a while. Really didnt expect a win, add that to the 14 point deficit, add that to our top 2 post guys having terrible games (kaman, brand), and what happens? We near blow out the mavs who are the hungriest team in the nba right now. 

Play of the game: Mobley's 3 to beat the shot clock.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

If Mobley can shoot like that, why doesn't he take more attempts from beyond the arc? he gets more than enough open looks.

Good win today, our perimeter players saved the game while Brand and Kaman were taking a vacation, it's good to know we don't always need the big men to pull out a win.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

The Clippers clearly came out to play in the 2nd half of that game after dropping a turd in the first half. They markedly improved their perimeter shooting, stepped up the D, and Sam I Am hit key shots throughout the 2nd half, not to mention Cat's big shot.
_
APB: Clippers are missing an All Star PF out of Duke._

Where's Brand been this year? I don't need to see him scoring, but his overall play has dipped. Anyone think he's tired after a summer of USA basketball?

As for the Mavs, they just don't look sold on defense coming into this season. Last year was great, seeing Avery forge these players into great team defenders. It looks as if one summer away from Avery and everyone's forgotten how they made it to the Finals. That's 8 losses in a row for the Mavericks (dating back to the NBA Finals). Sad.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how would we do against a mavs team with a healthy/active j.howard?

i want to see the rematch when both teams are full strength...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> how would we do against a mavs team with a healthy/active j.howard?
> 
> i want to see the rematch when both teams are full strength...


If Brand & Kaman decide to show up next time, it'll be a blowout whether Howard is healthy or not.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> If Brand & Kaman decide to show up next time, it'll be a blowout whether Howard is healthy or not.


blowout? i would hope so, but i would temper my expectations if i were you... :biggrin:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

leidout said:


> If Brand & Kaman decide to show up next time, it'll be a blowout whether Howard is healthy or not.


Seriously, though. Imagine a team that has Mobley, Ross, Livingston and Maggette playing as well as they are playing this year, with Brand and Kaman playing like they did last year, and Cassell playing just as well as he always has. That would be amazing.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CAT was amazing last night. He seems determined to put last year behind him. It looks like he has regained his shot and he played some great D on Dirk.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

You guys remember 2 years ago when everyone was saying how we got one of the worst defenders in the league in mobley, yada yada yada. Well last year and this year mobley has shown us that he is one of our best defenders. How many superstars has he locked down? Carmello? Now Dirk....Not bad for a guy who was not known for his defense. I still swear he looks like the guy from CSI New York who does the autopsies....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the team we have now, reminds me of the great blazers team of the late 90's...you know, the one that lost to the lakers in that famous game 7...the difference is that we have two great go-to type players, cassell and brand...i just hope everyone gels...


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Game ball goes to Mobley, for sure. His post game was the go-to offense late in the game, and he played great D on Dirk (his standing reach is almost as high as Dirk's!).

Kaman was terrible, and one of the key people that gave the Mavs a double figure lead in the first... Sam not finding his shot until the second half was an issue too... Thomas isn't doing much on the floor, but Singleton made the most of his minutes; he got burned by Dirk once, but played solid D and rebounded well.

I'm a bit concerned about EB though. Did he hurt his knee again, or is he just tired from playing this past summer? His shot is flat (last night he hit a few at least) and he clearly isn't getting his legs into his shot... We'll see how this goes, but Kaman definitely needs to take some adderall and get his head in the game (he even set an imaginary screen against himself when he got backdoored on D grrr)... The refs were in playoff form too, calling imaginary fouls and looking the other way as Corey got a nice tackle by Dampier at one point (who also tackled Sam backcourt a few times).


----------

